# Gentoo Netzwerk Live-System

## py-ro

Hi,

ich starte per Netzwerk ein Image.

Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, bis auf ein Reboot/Shutdown.

Dabei hängt es als erstes den Mount /oldroot/union/root raus, wodurch dann das Basissystem fehlt.

Ich hatte die Variable RC_NO_UMOUNTS in den init-Skripten gefunden und direkt vor den Stellen gesetzt, wo es verwendet wird, aber es funktioniert nicht.

Jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Bye

Py

----------

## bell

Die Variable wird bei OpenRC klein geschrieben, ohne RC vorne

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/localmount 

# Stop the unmounting of certain points.

# This could be useful for some NFS related work.

#no_umounts="/dir1:/var/dir2"
```

----------

## py-ro

Ich hatte sie direkt vor den Punkten benutzt, wo Sie verwendet wird.  :Wink: 

Aber ich vermute aktuell das meine Änderung keinen Effekt hatte, weil ich es im System gemacht hatte und das Union schon zerlegt und damit meine Änderung weg war.  :Sad: 

----------

## bell

Das "#" am Anfang der Zeile hattest Du rausgenommen, oder? Eigentlich dürfte das union an der Stelle noch nicht zerlegt sein.

----------

## py-ro

Mit der Datei nun im Basisimage gehts.

Doch aus bestimmten Gründen benutze ich ein fuse union mount und wenn der Prozess wegekilled wird, ist auch das union hinüber.

----------

